# ties my smallest embossed bottle



## Lordbud (Jan 29, 2017)

This has a ground lip. About 1 1/4 inch high. Western blown.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2017)

That _is_ tiny!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 30, 2017)

That would be a STAR * in my "Littles" collection. I have smaller and as small pieces but not with that much embossing. That is a wonderful bottle. Especially being Western.
Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice tiny Jason!
Mines fairly common and a bit larger in height but a little wordier with front and back..  
Compliments of Melinda years ago. 1 5/8" hoods pills.


----------

